# TRUE CRIME: Let's talk Ann Rule and the other usual suspects....



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, let's start with an old favorite.... I read this one years and years ago, might be time to reread now that it's on Kindle.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aaaah, my mom loved True Crime... and my brother does too.  I'll be lurking here so I can get good ideas of what to get him!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Absolutely love true crime and Ann Rule is one of my favorite authors. I have the book about the Green River Killer on my wish list. There are few books of her's that I have not read. Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, so I'm not lurking..

I read In Cold Blood ages ago...but I've watched two movies recently about Truman Capote writing it and I think I'm ICB'd out. As for Ann Rule, this was is just about to my self imposed limit on price; is it worth getting?











Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*True crime is one of my favorite genres.

These two stick out for me...



















*


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I really liked Fatal Vision and Helter Skelter. Both scare you about going out of your house or staying home.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> OK, let's start with an old favorite.... I read this one years and years ago, might be time to reread now that it's on Kindle.....


Is it on the Kindle? Oh wow, I read that when it first came out (or close too). I think I was about 13. I re-read it again a few years later and I've seen the movie several times. That might be a re-read for me.

L


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I think I would read almost any true crime novel. I'll check out everything recommended here....

I have read all of Ann Rule's books, except for the most recent, and I liked all of them. I can't say I _paid_ for them all, I still get most of my books from the library. I think she writes very well, the books feel more like a novel than non-fiction. I do prefer the longer books to the short stories.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I read this one, long before they made the movie _Boys Don't Cry_. Very sad what they did to this poor person.

Par for the course, not a Kindle book:


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

This True Crime is a great genre. I've read a few of Ann Rule's books. It's totally creepy how she worked side by side with Ted Bundy. Yikes!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This book was unbelievable. These people were unbelievable. And unbelievably, you can get the book as an ebook! Not from Amazon, from Harper Collins, but in mobipocket format, which I am assuming will work on our Kindles.










http://www.harpercollins.com/book/index.aspx?isbn=9780061350542


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> This book was unbelievable. These people were unbelievable. And unbelievably, you can get the book as an ebook! Not from Amazon, from Harper Collins, but in mobipocket format, which I am assuming will work on our Kindles.


There is a Kindle version, and it's CHEAPER!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> There is a Kindle version, and it's CHEAPER!


They must have known I was looking for it because I swear, 20 minutes ago I couldn't find the Kindle version! Thanks, Pidgeon!

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*There I go clicking away....I have still have to figure out why my 1-click makes me choose a credit card and billing address each time even though I have my 1-click on 

I remember when mother and son were always on the news first thing....sick people.*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *There I go clicking away....I have still have to figure out why my 1-click makes me choose a credit card and billing address each time even though I have my 1-click on
> 
> I remember when mother and son were always on the news first thing....sick people.*


chynared I am having the same problem with my 1-click. It just started Monday. It is so weird, I have been one clicking since Spet and this has never happened before.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> chynared I am having the same problem with my 1-click. It just started Monday. It is so weird, I have been one clicking since Spet and this has never happened before.


*Wow, good to know it's not only me....bad on the other hand too  This hasn't happened to me before either and I keep going into my settings to see if I can figure it out...nothing.*


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> chynared I am having the same problem with my 1-click. It just started Monday. It is so weird, I have been one clicking since Spet and this has never happened before.


Maybe it's trying to save you from yourself?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Maybe it's trying to save you from yourself?


*That might be the case for me...I'm finding it so frustrating that I haven't been 1-clicking as much as I wanted to *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have either of you called the Credit card co. to see if there's some kind of hold on the card?  Like, they want all these little charges confirmed?  I think I would do that first...

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Have either of you called the Credit card co. to see if there's some kind of hold on the card? Like, they want all these little charges confirmed? I think I would do that first...
> 
> Betsy


*No, it's not going through 1-click period....it brings me to the "choose a credit card" section, then the billing address before the order will go through. I've never had any problems before this.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

But that's what I'm saying; maybe 1-click isn't working because of an issue with the card... Sometimes, when there are a bunch of small charges, or strange charges, a cc company can ask for additional verification.  Perhaps that's what's happening.  Perhaps not, but .it's worth checking anyway. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you use 'not one click' on purpose recently?  Maybe you inadvertently un-set your one-click.  Try going to "my account" and see if you can reset it.

Ann


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But that's what I'm saying; maybe 1-click isn't working because of an issue with the card... Sometimes, when there are a bunch of small charges, or strange charges, a cc company can ask for additional verification. Perhaps that's what's happening. Perhaps not, but .it's worth checking anyway.
> 
> Betsy


*I've never had that problem with Amex before. And before that...I was also using Amazon's store card too. No problems there either. It just happened the other day.

Ann...no, I even checked the settings. It's on.

Sorry to have hijacked Pigeon's thread.

Back on topic...I've also read another account of the case in Invisible Darkness. Boy, there was some major sickness in that book. Invisible Darkness is not for the faint of heart.*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *True crime is one of my favorite genres.
> 
> These two stick out for me...
> 
> ...


too bad they aren't on kindle... I clicked them for you.

I love this genre too!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I really liked Fatal Vision and Helter Skelter. Both scare you about going out of your house or staying home.


I read "Helter Skelter" long after the trials were over. I was truly impressed by the author because, for me, it was a very creepy-scary "immersive" reading experience.

I read another book of his "And the Sea Will Tell" a long time ago, and what I remember most about it is how haunting that story was for me.











Marci


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am trying to think of a book I read a few years ago. It took place in Hell's Kitchen, New York City. It was about a bunch of boys and I think they murdered someone--or maybe they were framed for murder. They went to prison and were horribly abused. Because they were juveniles, they got out of jail when they were 18. One of the boys went on to become a lawyer and another went into another profession (cop?). Anyway, because of their jobs, they were able to avenge the people who framed them way back when. Or something like that.

Does this ring any bells for anyone?

Supposedly it was a true story but there was lots of controversy about whether it was _really_ true because alot of the "facts" in the story couldn't be verified. The author said he changed names in order to protect peoples' identities.

I remember it being really good, true or not, but for the life of me, I can't think of an author or title. Help!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Marci said:


> I read "Helter Skelter" long after the trials were over. I was truly impressed by the author because, for me, it was a very creepy-scary "immersive" reading experience.
> 
> I read another book of his "And the Sea Will Tell" a long time ago, and what I remember most about it is how haunting that story was for me.
> 
> Marci


The author, Vincent Bugliosi, was from my mom's home town of Hibbing, Minnesota. (I am compelled by my late mother to work Hibbing, Minnesota into every conversation possible...there are a suprising number of reasons for doing so.) Of course we had to read Helter Skelter....

That could also go into the scary book thread. I think someone already mentioned it there, come to think of it.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The author, Vincent Bugliosi, was from my mom's home town of Hibbing, Minnesota. (I am compelled by my late mother to work Hibbing, Minnesota into every conversation possible...there are a suprising number of reasons for doing so.) Of course we had to read Helter Skelter....


In the rare instance when Hugh Jackman isn't the answer, Hibbing is.

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The author, Vincent Bugliosi, was from my mom's home town of Hibbing, Minnesota. (I am compelled by my late mother to work Hibbing, Minnesota into every conversation possible...there are a suprising number of reasons for doing so.) Of course we had to read Helter Skelter....
> 
> That could also go into the scary book thread. I think someone already mentioned it there, come to think of it.
> 
> Betsy


t
I did post it there, that got this whole True Crime discussion started. All my late mother did was make me work chocolate into my diet. That isn't hard to do, so I blame my dieting problems on her.


----------



## Count Zero (Dec 15, 2008)

This one isn't on Kindle (yet!) but I'd nominate it as the best true crime book I've ever read:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am trying to think of a book I read a few years ago. It took place in Hell's Kitchen, New York City. It was about a bunch of boys and I think they murdered someone--or maybe they were framed for murder. They went to prison and were horribly abused. Because they were juveniles, they got out of jail when they were 18. One of the boys went on to become a lawyer and another went into another profession (cop?). Anyway, because of their jobs, they were able to avenge the people who framed them way back when. Or something like that.
> 
> Does this ring any bells for anyone?
> 
> ...


Leslie, this sounds almost exactly like the plot of the movie "Sleepers". http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0117665/ If so, here is a link to the book: 







Not available for Kindle.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Count Zero said:


> This one isn't on Kindle (yet!) but I'd nominate it as the best true crime book I've ever read:


I have to agree with you, it is one of the best true crime books I've read.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Leslie, this sounds almost exactly like the plot of the movie "Sleepers". http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0117665/ If so, here is a link to the book:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! That's it. I never saw the movie but the book was great. I knew the title was one word but I just couldn't dredge it up from the old memory cells this morning.

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Pretty good movie, Kevin Bacon as a bad guy. Not something you see every day.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm not sure Sleepers is actually true crime though. Wasn't there controversy over the author making up most of the details? (No, I'm not confusing this with that James Frey/Oprah fiasco.) 

*EDIT:* More info here: http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9B05E4DD1430F931A15753C1A960958260


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am trying to think of a book I read a few years ago. It took place in Hell's Kitchen, New York City. It was about a bunch of boys and I think they murdered someone--or maybe they were framed for murder. They went to prison and were horribly abused. Because they were juveniles, they got out of jail when they were 18. One of the boys went on to become a lawyer and another went into another profession (cop?). Anyway, because of their jobs, they were able to avenge the people who framed them way back when. Or something like that.
> 
> Does this ring any bells for anyone?
> 
> ...


Darn, I was thinking of "Mystic River" by Dennis LeHane.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Marci said:


> Darn, I was thinking of "Mystic River" by Dennis LeHane.


Nah, it was definitely Sleepers, but Mystic River is a great movie.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I use to love true crime books but now I get my fix by watching the many, _many_ TV shows about it. 
My favs: Snapped, City Confidential, Forensic Files, Cold Case, American Justice and 48 Hours Mystery. I watch these
so much, I see the same cases covered on many of them!

The real standout of the genre for me was Fatal Vision, I remember reading the entire book in one sitting, while on my spring break from college.









Not available in K format, though.. 

I did just see a report on I think the Dateline syndicated crime series, about this guy Jeffery MacDonald who still claims he is innocent.
There is a TV movie version with Karl Malden, probably on DVD that is very good.


----------



## Barbara M (Nov 21, 2008)

How about The Onion Field by Wambaugh. So sad it will make you cry.

All of his true crime are great. Don't care much for his fiction


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I use to love true crime books but now I get my fix by watching the many, _many_ TV shows about it.
> My favs: Snapped, City Confidential, Forensic Files, Cold Case, American Justice and 48 Hours Mystery. I watch these
> so much, I see the same cases covered on many of them!
> 
> ...


One of my all time fav's octochik. I have gone to TV also, I watch 48 Hours Mystery, Cold Case, Forensic Files, CSI, the one hosted by Dominick Dunne.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Often Linda, I will watch these things and then look up the people online. Court TV (Now TruTV) site is pretty good, with very detailed
info. http://www.trutv.com/library/crime/

I also like the Dominick Dunne show, esp cause he covers a lot of older, infamous cases. Do you ever see the one, where this woman was 
sleeping with her nephew and they allegedly plotted to kill her husband? The nephew though only about 20, looked mid 30's and she was beautiful. 
I thought it would make a _very_ interesting film.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Often Linda, I will watch these things and then look up the people online. Court TV (Now TruTV) site is pretty good, with very detailed
> info. http://www.trutv.com/library/crime/
> 
> I also like the Dominick Dunne show, esp cause he covers a lot of older, infamous cases. Do you ever see the one, where this woman was
> ...


Love TruTV too. I don't remember the Dominick Dunne show you mentioned. One of my favorites that I have seen numerous times is the one about the Senator from Delaware. I can't remember his name now but he was having an affair with a gal and killed her. I think her name was Ann Marie Fahey or something close to that.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Love TruTV too. I don't remember the Dominick Dunne show you mentioned. One of my favorites that I have seen numerous times is the one about the Senator from Delaware. I can't remember his name now but he was having an affair with a gal and killed her. I think her name was Ann Marie Fahey or something close to that.


I thought he was a lawyer, not a Senator. Either way, I read this book several years ago.

He and his brother stuffed her in a cooler and dumped her in the water.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I think that is also a TVmini series with Mark Harmon as the bad guy...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I think that is also a TVmini series with Mark Harmon as the bad guy...


It was a mini series. I think Mark Harmon does an awesome job playing the bad guy, he also played Ted Bundy in that movie.

Verena I think you are right , he was an attorney and they did put her in a cooler and dump her in the river.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Except for In Cold Blood (and who hasn't?) I've never read an true crime book BUT I love TruTV and all those type shows. 

I also have a strange fascination with sociopaths/serial killers. I think I missed my calling and should have gone for an abnormal psych degree.

Anyway I'm kinda curious about the true crimes genre but reading the section in amazon is daunting. For those into this genre what authors are best. I know Anne Rule is a big deal but what other names should I look for?


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I heard a rumor that going back for additional degrees is allowed.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

LDB said:


> I heard a rumor that going back for additional degrees is allowed.


I don't really have the energy or money to go back to be honest.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I can identify, especially with the first one regardless of the status of the second. Whew, makes me tired even thinking about it.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

My dad was in law enforcement and I absolutely love true crime books and watch all of the TV shows also. One of my favorite true crime authors has been John Douglas..... if I remember right.... he's a well-known profiler.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> OK, let's start with an old favorite.... I read this one years and years ago, might be time to reread now that it's on Kindle.....


I am rereading this and it is as good as I remember.

Patricia


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> My dad was in law enforcement and I absolutely love true crime books and watch all of the TV shows also. One of my favorite true crime authors has been John Douglas..... if I remember right.... he's a well-known profiler.


I have this one on my books to read list and also want to read In Cold Blood on my Kindle.


----------

